# Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos (Review Added)



## robattopper

The Stormchaser DLC Glow has landed. Reaction?


----------



## samanator

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

Rob has this coming my way so I'm really looking forward to seeing this in person. I promise I won't freeze this one.


----------



## BaldGuy45

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

This is nice. Rob, you need to stop posting pictures. My Mastercard is hemmoraging already.
The only thing I dont like about this one are the little red and black inserts. I think that takes away from the look on the crown side.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

Rob... just amazing timepiece, like a lot that one, a DLC bracelet to match and done.

Lume king.... may be because of many tubes like the Night Train or the Aviator GMT.


----------



## samanator

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*



nelsondevicenci said:


> Rob... just amazing timepiece, like a lot that one, a DLC bracelet to match and done.
> 
> Lume king.... may be because of many tubes like the Night Train or the Aviator GMT.


If you wear one of these new stitched rubber straps you'll forget about a bracelet (besides Ball will not do a DLC bracelet). Add this has tubes in the chrono registers but I'm not certain it matches the X-Lume which has the tubes in the numerals (Only Ball knows the true count and they ain't talken). I think my Night Train on the Ball rubber is one of the most comfortable watches I've ever owned. The red dot on the the start/stop pusher is a Storm Chaser trade mark.


----------



## morrison2951

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

I never would have thought that I'd write this- but the lume is almost too blue!


----------



## mt_hangglider

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

Reaction?.....

I would love to have this watch if for nothing else the lume! It's the same reason I love my EMII Diver Chronometer so much... there's so much lume it'll keep you awake at night!








(Picture borrowed from the web...thanks to whoever owns it ;-))


----------



## NYWatchFan

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

I still think the EM II Diver has the best lume characteristics.


----------



## samanator

*Stormchaser DLC...... Review and more Photos*










So Rob came through and was able to get me the new Limited Edition Fireman Stormchaser DLC Glow Black dial the day after he received them. So here is a quick review of the watch. 
This watch uses a ETA 7750 so as we go around the dial the day/date is at the 3, the 12 hour chronograph register is at the 6, the watch second hand is at the 9 and the 30 minute chronograph register is at the 12. The hands are polished stainless with red tips on all the Chronograph hands including the big second hand. The dial is black with a circular pattern texture on the sub dials and a polished SS frame around the Day/Date window. Some of the secondary markings in the chrono sub dials are red as well as the "Special Edition" marking on the dial. This disappears in low light but can clearly be seen in daylight. One of the biggest differentiating features of the SE Stormchaser is that now 66 tubes now are there to light up the night. The 5,10, 20, 25, 35,40, 50,and 55 have double width and double length tubes. The remaining minute markers have thinner and shorter tubes with the 3,6,9 and 12 a bit thicker. This is the first 4 color watch with the minute marker at the 12 being orange, all the other minute markers being blue, the watch hands and the big second hand are amber and the three sub dial hands are green. The second differentiation feature is the DLC (Diamond Like Carbon) coating applied to the watch as the name indicates. Unlike the crown of the Night Train this has DLC applied to the crown and pushers. If you have not seen a DLC watch in the steel it has a transparent quality to it that is warmer in tone and not just a dense black like PVD. More of the metal finishing underneath it can be seen through the coating. It is very durable in day to day use. The next unique feature is the Doppler Radar truck on the case back along with the numbering for the limited edition (xxxx/1999). Unlike the standard Stormchaser the DLC has a black bezel (Tachymeter) and chapter ring (Telemeter) with white painted scales for measurement to calculate speed and distance during a storm. The last unique feature is the first 21 mm stitched (red) rubber strap with tang buckle. This is the new softer version like the Fireman Racer.

Like the standard Stormchaser the Start/Stop pusher has the red dot on the end. The pusher locking collars must be fully screwed out for the chronograph to operate. The collars and the crown have the diamond pattern knurling which is a Stormchaser trade mark feature. This makes the controls very easy to grip when wet. The other pusher is the reset. The watch is rated for 5000G shock and 100m water resistance. The domed 36 mm sapphire crystal is AR coated on the inside. The case is 43mm wide, 47.5mm with the crown, 16mm thick, 21mm lug width, and 52mm lug to lug. The watch weighs 4.25 oz (120g).

Like all Fireman the watch has a nice curve to the lugs and conforms to various wrist sizes very well. The extra 5mm of thickness makes this watch wear more true to size (43mm) and gives it more wrist presence than my B&O or Night Train Fireman. The watch is very readable which is usually one of my gripes about some chronograph watches. With the big polished military hands and the white by day raised tubes take on an almost applied index look on the black dial. If you check out some of the side angle photos I have of the dial you will see what I am talking about. If you need to use the chronograph functions the dials are easily readable. The red markings on the dial are most visible and have a nice bright red that matches the strap stitching in sun light. These disappear as light goes down and the red gets darker. The watch head has a nice substantial weight to it that is well managed by the vanilla scented rubber strap. Everything about it feels solid and substantial and has a military look to it. The extra weight has a nice feel on the wrist.

Since this is the first 2011 release from Ball the year is shaping up well. There is a lot of buzz about this watch and this is one of the first in the US and it is already 425/1999. The 1999 which will be shared with other markets as well as the white(gray) dial variant. These come with a nice certificate noting the Limited Edition and the number you receive. I'll add to this review after I have some time with the watch. So Go get-em!


----------



## mt_hangglider

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

Wow! Great looking watch and fantastic photos Michael! :-!


----------



## mt_hangglider

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

BTW Michael what is your wrist size for perspective? Thanks!


----------



## samanator

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*



mt_hangglider said:


> BTW Michael what is your wrist size for perspective? Thanks!


7.5"


----------



## walrusmonger

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

Stunning, another hit for Ball.


----------



## bg002h

I can honestly say I was lukewarm towards this watch until Samanator's review...this puppy is solid, with a distinct American feel....like a nighttrain crossed with a US army ranger. I think Ball should send Samanator a watch directly...he does a way better job explaining and showing what a watch is all about then they do on their website. 

Thank you Michael. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

bg002h said:


> I can honestly say I was lukewarm towards this watch until Samanator's review...this puppy is solid, with a distinct American feel....like a nighttrain crossed with a US army ranger. I think Ball should send Samanator a watch directly...he does a way better job explaining and showing what a watch is all about then they do on their website.
> 
> Thank you Michael.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow thank you for that. I must say though that I do gather some of the things i report from the various Ball sources. Things like AR coating and others I must rely on Balls info.


----------



## samanator

I'm actually looking at a 22mm GasGasBones nylon strap similar to the nylon that comes with a B&R BR-02. I think this will bring out the military feel of the watch. I've never been a Zulu or Nato fan, but I could see those also if you are inclined.


----------



## otown

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... Review and more Photos*

Spectacular watch showcased by a most enjoyable review. I am usually not favorably inclined toward watches that do not offer a bracelet option as i'm really not much of a strap guy but this baby has me intrigued. One of your video reviews might just close me.


----------



## ykl

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... Review and more Photos*



samanator said:


> These come with a nice certificate noting the Limited Edition and the number you receive. I'll add to this review after I have some time with the watch. So Go get-em!
> 
> Hi, Can post a photo of the certificate as reference? Is the certificate provided worldwide? Because i buy this but do not receive any certificate from my AD. Thank you!


----------



## samanator

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... Review and more Photos*



ykl said:


> samanator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These come with a nice certificate noting the Limited Edition and the number you receive. I'll add to this review after I have some time with the watch. So Go get-em!
> 
> Hi, Can post a photo of the certificate as reference? Is the certificate provided worldwide? Because i buy this but do not receive any certificate from my AD. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I've added these to my review but here are pictures of the Certificate and the seal on the Bottom corner. As you can see these are issued by Ball SA (Swiss) and the 1999 is worldwide. The Seal also has a signature for each. It is in a nice bound holder you see. Go to your AD they need to get you the one for your watch.
Click to expand...


----------



## samanator

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*



morrison2951 said:


> I never would have thought that I'd write this- but the lume is almost too blue!


I'll leave that up to you but I think it works. For comparison:

(With Aviator Dual time and B&O Fireman)


----------



## samanator

I would say the reaction is very positive. I posted a few of these pictures in Sundays WUW thread on Public forum here and received 11 likes from WUS members I have not seen post here on the Ball forum. So I believe this is the first of many 2011 Ball offerings with a wide appeal that should bring many new people to the brand.


----------



## ctujack

What about a maratec kevlar with red stitching, I think that could be a good option too.


----------



## samanator

ctujack said:


> What about a maratec kevlar with red stitching, I think that could be a good option too.


Yes one of the true-fit would work fine and it could be red, black or white stitching.


----------



## darren2how

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

I'd still prefer the aviator Dual time rather than the DLC.Nice piece anyway.


----------



## morrison2951

For me, the lume king is still my Gen I Night Train with the green, yellow and blue tubes!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

morrison2951 said:


> For me, the lume king is still my Gen I Night Train with the green, yellow and blue tubes!


Thanks to Samanator, I can do this comparison:


----------



## samanator

nelsondevicenci said:


> Thanks to Samanator, I can do this comparison:


Actually for me the Aviator Dual time is the most pleasing, but I think total Tritium is probably a tie between the three of these. The Night Train holds it own well after all these years.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

samanator said:


> Actually for me the Aviator Dual time is the most pleasing, but I think total Tritium is probably a tie between the three of these. The Night Train holds it own well after all these years.


The Green color on the Night Train is the trick to see it brighter.


----------



## samanator

nelsondevicenci said:


> The Green color on the Night Train is the trick to see it brighter.


Let's face it any one of the three do very well in the lume department.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Totally right my friend!


----------



## otown

Is Toppers still open? I think i need to call Rob ... like now!!! Its a coin toss between the Dual time (fine watch in its own right) and the Stormchaser on lume but the stormchaser is just so badass in the flesh. That watch is really calling my name.


----------



## bg002h

otown said:


> Is Toppers still open? I think i need to call Rob ... like now!!! Its a coin toss between the Dual time (fine watch in its own right) and the Stormchaser on lume but the stormchaser is just so badass in the flesh. That watch is really calling my name.


I agree on the storm [email protected]$$ watch...in some sense though, it's quite well behaved for how hard core it is....it looks nice and deadly serious so well at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otown

bg002h said:


> I agree on the storm [email protected]$$ watch...in some sense though, it's quite well behaved for how hard core it is....it looks nice and deadly serious so well at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 - I can see it now on a Ted Su 'kevlar' with that unique deployment of his....hopefully on my wrist soon...:-!


----------



## bg002h

I think this black ceramic buckle strap from Ted Su (Teddy-straps.com which I think is Ted su) would be killer on the Storm....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

bg002h said:


> I think this black ceramic buckle strap from Ted Su (Teddy-straps.com which I think is Ted su) would be killer on the Storm....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-!


----------



## yande

Never posted, yet visited the Ball Forum, until I spotted this thread. A sincere hello to you all. Just caught this thread before turning in for the night and I must say, the pics in this thread will have me coming back and checking out other aspects of these watches and your other postings. Wow. How are those lume shots?! And the watch! Amazing. Makes my 2254.50 look like a candle. Thanks..


----------



## bg002h

yande2536 said:


> Never posted, yet visited the Ball Forum, until I spotted this thread. A sincere hello to you all. Just caught this thread before turning in for the night and I must say, the pics in this thread will have me coming back and checking out other aspects of these watches and your other postings. Wow. How are those lume shots?! And the watch! Amazing. Makes my 2254.50 look like a candle. Thanks..


I have been amazed at the Lume on the Ball watches...I _love_ my Spacemaster, but I'm pretty sure the total light output (rather than mCi radiation contained within the tubes) is higher on the Stormchaser glow / aviator / night train than on any other Ball....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

yande2536 said:


> Never posted, yet visited the Ball Forum, until I spotted this thread. A sincere hello to you all. Just caught this thread before turning in for the night and I must say, the pics in this thread will have me coming back and checking out other aspects of these watches and your other postings. Wow. How are those lume shots?! And the watch! Amazing. Makes my 2254.50 look like a candle. Thanks..


Welcome,

Please see some of the there reviews here on the forum in the review area near the top. Plus thanks to the many great members here we have a great photo album to browse.


----------



## otown

Yeaaaahhh baby! thats what im talkin about.!!!!!!

[UOTE=bg002h;3853139]I think this black ceramic buckle strap from Ted Su (Teddy-straps.com which I think is Ted su) would be killer on the Storm....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## angel653922

It become my dream


----------



## darren2how

Can anyone tell me what are the functions for this beautiful piece.Is it worth to buy for??


----------



## Sean779

Handsome chrono! Just noticed from this model how useful tritium is to ensuring adequate lume on thinner hands that won't obstruct the subdials.


----------



## samanator

darren2how said:


> Can anyone tell me what are the functions for this beautiful piece.Is it worth to buy for??


The functions of the watch are all described in review which is in this thread and also up in the review area. Is there something specific you want to know?

Only you can assess the value to you, but for those who purchase one then the question is answered for them.


----------



## darren2how

Yep specific as in the great functions of it.For example like tachymeter,scales,temperature,gmt time etc...


----------



## samanator

darren2how said:


> Yep specific as in the great functions of it.For example like tachymeter,scales,temperature,gmt time etc...


Those are all cover in my review. Have you read it yet?

Here is the link for the review area if you could not find it in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f257/fireman-storm-chaser-dlc-glow-se-525909.html


----------



## darren2how

Sam thanks.


----------



## raymansg

just got it from ad in singapore. The lume's not that fantastic in the dark or did i get 'bad' piece ... when demo was made in ad, they probably used uv. is it just me ?:-s


----------



## samanator

Let you eyes adjust for about 10-15 minutes in the dark. Unlike luminova this is constant as your eyes adjust the lume is fantastic. Going from bright lights to dark your eyes have not adjusted yet. Luminova starts off bright but fades over time.


----------



## GatorJ

raymansg said:


> just got it from ad in singapore. The lume's not that fantastic in the dark or did i get 'bad' piece ... when demo was made in ad, they probably used uv. is it just me ?:-s





samanator said:


> Let you eyes adjust for about 10-15 minutes in the dark. Unlike luminova this is constant as your eyes adjust the lume is fantastic. Going from bright lights to dark your eyes have not adjusted yet. Luminova starts off bright but fades *RAPIDLY* over time.


Fixed it for you.

To the OP: I have two Ball watches and five Lum-Tecs, the Lum-Tecs having some of the most highly regarded superluminova materials and application techniques in the industry. There is no question that the Lum-Tecs' lume is initially much brighter and more dramatic. In my experience, however, the Balls' lume catches up and surpasses the Lum-Tecs within an hour. My experience is consistent with most photographic comparison "tests" I've seen. Samanator's advice is absolutely accurate...give your eyes adequate time to adjust to the darkness and you will be amazed by the Ball's tritium tubes....at least for the next 12.3 years.


----------



## samanator

raymansg said:


> just got it from ad in singapore. The lume's not that fantastic in the dark or did i get 'bad' piece ... when demo was made in ad, they probably used uv. is it just me ?:-s


One other thought did you get the DLC Glow or the standard model? Both are available there and one has 4 times the lume (The Glow T Model CM2192C-P2-BK) of the other version (Standard T25 model CM2192C-P1J-BK).


----------



## samanator

I think this link and the series of videos here belongs in this thread:

Storm Chasers: Storm chasers drive into tornado's path - Bing Videos


----------



## raymansg

correct model and many thanks for the advices from everyone. Read this review many times (thanks samanator!!) before I went to look for this piece, ended up with no 731, kindda hard to go on a treasure hunt for 'nicer' nos. Thanks, will get my eyes to adjust tonight before I look.:-!:-!:-!


----------



## samanator

I'll be opening a registration thead for these soon.


----------



## mister wiggles

fantastic watch!

i'm glad to see people still using old DSLR bodies (D50), but i'm curious how far away are you to take a photo at 120mm FL? were you holding the camera or someone else shooting for you? or macro lens?


----------



## samanator

mister wiggles said:


> fantastic watch!
> 
> i'm glad to see people still using old DSLR bodies (D50), but i'm curious how far away are you to take a photo at 120mm FL? were you holding the camera or someone else shooting for you? or macro lens?


I take them myself using a non macro stabilizing short zoom. I bought the D50 in 2005 and it is still going.


----------



## bg002h

samanator said:


> I take them myself using a non macro stabilizing short zoom. I bought the D50 in 2005 and it is still going.


I _love_ my Nikon D50. Got it in 2006...still going strong. I use my F1.8 50mm lens almost exclusively...I can get a decent looking picture in almost any light...rare for cameras that old...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Procurement

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... The new lume king? Photos*

Those dials look absolutely amazing; they look brighter than that of my G-Shock.


----------



## Procurement

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... Review and more Photos*

That strap reminds me of an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## arnie11

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... Review and more Photos*

I love the Storm Chaser in just about everyway, but like someone said ......... DLC bracelet would put it ove the top and could be used on the Fireman as well. Great piece, great lume !!!


----------



## Dragonspank

samanator said:


> One other thought did you get the DLC Glow or the standard model? Both are available there and one has 4 times the lume (The Glow T Model CM2192C-P2-BK) of the other version (Standard T25 model CM2192C-P1J-BK).


I hear Ball is working on a new type of permanent lume.... Anyone know when it's coming out or any info?


----------



## samanator

As far as a replacement for the Tritium tubes Mr Hess hinted at it in the interview posted on the Topper web site two years ago. That is what we have heard. As far as the new models supposedly the two new Hydrocarbon watch coming out this year with the ceramic bezels have some Ball proprietary conventional lume. We have to wait for these to see what exactly this is.


----------



## otown

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... Review and more Photos*

Michael. Any chance of a video review at some point?. i've been back and forth on this one but am seriously considering it as my next Ball.


----------



## samanator

*Re: Stormchaser DLC...... Review and more Photos*

I'll see if I can put one together this week end. One question, what is missing in the written review that you are looking to see in a video review?


----------



## Nitroxman

raymansg said:


> correct model and many thanks for the advices from everyone. Read this review many times (thanks samanator!!) before I went to look for this piece, ended up with no 731, kindda hard to go on a treasure hunt for 'nicer' nos. Thanks, will get my eyes to adjust tonight before I look.:-!:-!:-!


I saw your watch in the AD but didn't buy it at the time. Went back and picked up another one on the 1st May from same Singapore AD. I'm very very happy with it! (btw, the AD had received in another one last week)


----------



## raymansg

Nitroxman said:


> I saw your watch in the AD but didn't buy it at the time. Went back and picked up another one on the 1st May from same Singapore AD. I'm very very happy with it! (btw, the AD had received in another one last week)


Yeah, I went back to get another Ball for my wife, Fireman Racer red, although she's wondering why her 'glow' is not like mine


----------

